# Bike Week, 18 - 26 June 2011



## Copepod (Jun 22, 2011)

Team Green Britain Bike Week is happening now, 18 - 26 June 2011, throughout UK - use yellow Event Search button on left navigation bar to find events local to you. Forgot to mention it earlier, despite having promotional reflectors on my wheels! 

http://www.bikeweek.org.uk/


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 22, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Team Green Britain Bike Week is happening now, 18 - 26 June 2011, throughout UK - use yellow Event Search button on left navigation bar to find events local to you. Forgot to mention it earlier, despite having promotional reflectors on my wheels!
> 
> http://www.bikeweek.org.uk/



Oh there is one on the Middlewood way tonight were I cycle most weekend - but cant join in as hubby is in london and I have to collect him from train station. Is this a yearly event Copepod ?


----------



## Copepod (Jun 22, 2011)

*Bike Week events - at least involving cycling, if not official Bike Week*

Some sort of Bike Week happens every year, around this time of year, although sponsors & precise local events change each year. 

Couldn't you take 2 bikes to station, then take huby home via Middlewood?!?

This week, I'm delivering partner & bike part of way to catch train to Barmouth to join Three Peaks Yacht Race, which comprises sailing Barmouth to Caernafon, running up / down Snowdon, sailing to Whitehaven, cycling to just west of Scafell Pike, running up / down, then cycling back to Whitehaven, then continuing to sail north to Fort William, then running up / down Ben Nevis. Meanwhile, I'll be marshalling at a 12 hour adventure race in North York Moors, involving cycling, running, navigation etc plus a few surprises.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 22, 2011)

Cant do it - middlewood way cycle is 7.00 pm for two hours - hubbys train gets in at 9.10 this eve....... otherwise I would!!

Will be doing it on Sunday morning !! shame bout today tho

Gosh you and partner are going to have some fun - sounds exciting!!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sure you could start at 7pm, but turn back in time to meet train. 

Thanks, should be a fun week/end for us!


----------

